# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Wheelie, smart wheelchair, HOOBOX Robotics, Houston, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - HOOBOX Robotics

----------


## Airicist

HOOBOX Wheelie 7

Published on Nov 22, 2018




> The Wheelie features the most precise facial recognition software designed for health applications. It only takes 7 minutes to be installed in any motorized wheelchair available in the market. 10+ facial expressions are available for controlling a wheelchair.

----------


## Airicist

Intel Artificial Intelligence Tech helps users maneuver wheelchairs

Published on Dec 3, 2018




> Mobility is often enabled through caregivers or through a motorized wheelchair with complex sensors placed on the body that require special education to operate. Instead of invasive body sensors, HOOBOX Robotics' Wheelie 7 uses a 3D Intel RealSense Depth Camera SR300 mounted on the wheelchair to stream data that AI algorithms process in real time to control the chair.

----------

